# When do tiels get their full adult feathers?



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I've never had to deal with Smokey getting his adult feathers as he was already six when i got him.

Echo's are constantly scruffy and breaking. She's about 8 months old and at the moment seems to be starting her second moult, she's already had one full one. 

Luckily have only had one blood feather broken so far, i'm just wondering when might she have her full adult feathers?

Also, is it normal for her crest to still be sticking out at odd angles? Smokey's is very sleek and smooth whereas Echo has more of a punk 'do lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If she's already gone through one full molt, those are her adult feathers. My Pankakes is two years old and still breaks feathers. And all crests are different, some are sleek and some are spikey and all over the place. It varies per bird. Is it tail feathers that are the issue? I found that I had to let Pankakes grow out his wing feathers so he'd stop breaking the tail feathers.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, it's mainly the tail feathers although she does have a bit of a tendency to be scruffy all over. She's broken the middle 3 or 4 feathers in her tail.

I'm letting both my birds wings grow out now anyway since they've built up really strong muscles and wing clipping doesn't seem to have much effect. Echo is generally a clumsy bird though. Smokey is quite careful and lifts his tail feathers when he's climbing or moving around the cage, but Echo just crashes round like a mad thing all the time


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

We don't know why either, but Mica always has broken feathers and is mostly a mess. She was starting to grow some nice wing feathers and even a couple of good tail feathers although her feathers over all are not all that nice. They are skinny. 
But after yesterday's frights, one at night and one during the day before noon, she is back to only having flights on one side (her left side is all busted up and was bleeding again last night when I was putting them to bed) and her tailfeathers are a mess.
Why is this, when she had really nice feathers when I got her????


----------

